# dosing pump



## محمود كمياء (15 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
كنت اود ان اعرف كيفية حساب مضخات الحقن dosing pump
;كمثال اريد حقن كلور بنسبة 3 ppm كيفية حساب المضخة الازم لذللك


----------



## kadhim ali (16 فبراير 2010)

المضخات المترية او الترديدية او الجرعية تعتمد على توصية المصنع في الأوراق الفنية فهناك أنواع منه كثيرة تلقائية ويدوية الضبط 
المهم نأخذ مثلا لو انك أذبت 1 كغم في 1000 لتر ماء من مادة فان التركيز يصبح 1% او هو 1كغم /1000لتر يعني اغم/لتر اي 100 ملغم / لتر 
لنفرض المضخة تعطي 10لتر بالساعة اذن اذ تدفع 10 لتر بقوتها القصوى فانها تعطي 1000 ملغم بالساعة اي 1غم بالساعة 
وعندك سرعة الجريان مثلا حوالي 10متر مكعب بالساعة اي 10000 لتر بالساعة فان التركيز يصبح عند إضافة لهذه الكمية 1ملغم لتر إي 1ppm  حيث تقسم الحجم على الوزن المهم هذه للطرق الصناعية الكبيرة وهي ليست مضبوطة 100% ولكنها مقبولة للحسابات السريعة والصناعية والمستمرة 
ممكن تغير الارقام حسب عملك فهذه امثلة فقط 
_ اما ألمختبريه أو البحثية فتدخل فيها قوانين الكيمياء التحليلية من عياريه او نسبة مئوية او مولارية الخ_


----------



## محمود كمياء (20 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
سرعة الجريان مثلا حوالي 10متر مكعب بالساعة اي 10000 لتر بالساعة فان التركيز يصبح عند إضافة لهذه الكمية 1ملغم لتر إي 1ppm حيث تقسم الحجم على الوزن المهم هذه للطرق الصناعية الكبيرة وهي ليست مضبوطة 100% ولكنها مقبولة للحسابات السريعة والصناعية والمستمرة 


شكرا بشمهندس كاظم للرد والتوضيح ولكن ارجو توضيح 
ماذ تقصد بسرعة الجريان هل هو الماء فى الانبوب واذا كان كذلك فان السرعة تقاس بالمتر للساعة وليس للمتر المكعب وماذا قصدت بقسمة الحجم على الوزن


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (21 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
الاخ محمود تحية طيبة وبعد
المعادلة السهلة لهذا الموضوع هي كالتالي :-
معامل التخفيف = التركيز لمادة الحقن / التركيز المطلوب في الدورة
وهذا يعني عدد مرات التخفيف اللازمة
ولذلك هناك احتمالين لتحقيق ذلك على فرض ان كمية الماء المراد الحقن عليها ثابته سواء الكمية او التدفق اولا تركيز مادة الحقن وثانيا شوط مضخة الحقن مع مراعات القدرة للمضخة
وللمساعدة هل بالامكان اعطاء هذه البيانات للتمكن من اعطاءك الحسابات جاهزة 
وبتوقيق الله


----------



## محمود كمياء (21 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا يا بشمهندس نبيل على الرد والتوضيح وان كنت اجد صعوبة فى الفهم فانى لا اعلم البيانات التى تريدها بالظبط 
ولكنى اريد ان احقن ماد الهيبو كلوريد صوديوم بتركيز 12% بنسبة 3 ppm 
شكرا لك


----------



## chemicaleng (21 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ محمود الكريم 
من المهم ذكر سرعة جريان السائل او المادة فى الانبوب الذى تود الضخ الية وان لم تكن تملك المعلومات الكافية عنة يمكن حسابة من خلال الكمية التى تمر فى وقت محدد من الزمن مع وضع الكثافة النوعية لة فى الحسبان خصوصا لو كانت بعيدة عن الواحد الصحيح . او من الممكن تركيب عداد مناسب لقياسها .
وبعد معرفة كميتها فمن السهل جدا حساب سرعة الضخ .
واللة الموفق


----------



## محمود كمياء (21 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا اخى الكريم على المشاركة 
سرعة جريان الماء فى الانبوب 3 متر فى الثانية فلو تفضلت بشرح الطريقة وانت احتاجت الى معلومات غير متاحة الان ممكن نفرضها لان الهدف هو تعلم الطريقة وليس لحالة بعينها 
واللة المستعان


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (21 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
تركيز الهيبوكلورايت 12% تعني 120000 جزء/مليون ppm
تدفق 3 م/ث يحتاج الى حقن كمية =
120000 تقسيم 3 = 40000 مرة عدد مرات التخفيف
يعني كل واحد لتر يضاف الى 40000 لتر 
وكون التدفق 3000 لتر في الثانية
3000 * 1000 / 40000 = 75
نحتاج الى 75 مللتر في الثانية وبالتالي نثبت شوط المضخه على هذا الاساس اي بالنسبة المئوية من قدرة المضخة التي تحقق هذه الكمية 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## محمود كمياء (21 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا اخى الكريم على هذا التوضيح السهل البسيط وجزاك اللة خيراا
لو كان عندك فكرة عن كيفي معرفة قدرة المضخة التى تستخدم فى هذة الحالة فارجو ان توضحها


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (22 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
من خلال الفرق في مستوى الخزان يمكن تحديد كمية الحقن على مدى 24 ساعة اي من خلال الكمية المحقونه او من خلال المواصفات المكتوبة على لوحة المضخة اذا كانت مكتوبة ويفضل ان يتم تشغيل المضخة على شوط 100 % لمدة ساعة مثلا وحساب كمية الحقن .
واعتقد ان قدرة المضخة اللازمة في هذه الحاله ستكون ما بين 3.5 و 4.5 لتر / ساعة على شوط 100 %
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## محمود كمياء (22 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا بشمهندس نبيل وجزاك اللة عنا خيرا


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (22 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررين


----------



## eng.emad sara (16 يونيو 2010)

الاخ العزيز محمود لو عندك تدفق مياه 100 m3/h ومحتاج نسبة الكلور 2 جرام / م3 
1- نسبة التركيز 25 % اى كل 75 لتر مياه محتاج 25 لتر كلور 1: 4 
تدفق طلمبة الحقن 20 لتر \ ساعة 20*1000 = 20000 جرام \ الساعة 
نسبة الكلور المطلوبة = 2*100 = 200 جرام 
200* 4 = 800 جرام 
800/ 20000* 100= 4 %
وهذة هى نسبة ضبط الطلمبة 
مثال اخر 
لو عندك 100 م/ س داخل وعاوز نسبة الكلور 2 جرام / س 
100*2 = 200 
لو طلمبة الحقنة مضبوطة على 50 % وبتسحب 20 لتر فى الساعة 
يتم خلط 200 جرام خام على 20 لتر مياه 
وبهذا تكون نسبة الكلور 2 جرام لكل م3 سهل انشاء الله وربنا يوفقك


----------



## eng.emad sara (16 يونيو 2010)

انا شغال فى  ro مهندس عماد خضير


----------



## محمود كمياء (17 يونيو 2010)

مشكورر حبيبى


----------



## ضاحى ربيع (28 مايو 2013)

سؤال ياجماعة الخير خط حقن الكلور يركب فى خط الصاعد لخزان المياه العلوى او لخط النازل من الخزان العلوى؟ ارجوا الرد والإفادة


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (28 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم يحقن الكلورين الى الخط الصاعد الى الخزان لحماية الماء من النمو البيولوجي خلال وقت التخزين
وبتوفيق الله


----------

